# Every life is worth living.



## clahhra

Hello, everybody.

Could someone translate the phrase "Every life is worth living" to Latin for me?

I would like to know how is it like. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Joca

*Omnis vita vivenda est.*

This is not exactly what you need, but it means "every life is to be lived". 

(Não é exatamente o que procuras, mas parece simples e talvez funcione... Espera, por pavor, melhores respostas.)


----------



## asanga

Alternative:

quisque vita vivendi digna

"Each life is worth living"


----------



## Joca

Another option: *Quisque/omnis vita digna est ut vivatur.*


----------



## clahhra

Thank  you very much, Joca and asanga!

Could you tell me if the translation "omnis vita vitalis" is possible?


----------



## Joca

clahhra said:


> Thank  you very much, Joca and asanga!
> 
> Could you tell me if the translation "omnis vita vitalis" is possible?



I don't think so. This means "Every life is vital." That is not what you wanted to say, right?


----------



## asanga

_omnis vita vitalis_ = "All life is vital."

I think _quisque _is better than _omnis_, because _omnis vita_ "all life" Spanish "_toda vida_" (sorry don't know Portuguese), suggests a single totality of all lives, whereas _quisque vita_ "each life", Sp. "_cada vida_" suggests there are many different lives, which are each equally worthy (_digna_).


----------



## Joca

asanga said:


> _omnis vita vitalis_ = "All life is vital."
> 
> I think _quisque _is better than _omnis_, because _omnis vita_ "all life" Spanish "_toda vida_" (sorry don't know Portuguese), suggests a single totality of all lives, whereas _quisque vita_ "each life", Sp. "_cada vida_" suggests there are many different lives, which are each equally worthy (_digna_).


I think you are right, Asanga. _Quisque _is better.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

With all respect, _quaeque vita_ would be better, as _quisque_ is pronominal, _qui-_ _quae-_ _que_ adjectival.

But is "life" here the life of an individual sentient being, or life as vital part of creation? In the latter case, _omnis vita _[= all living things] _exaltet Dominum_, "All life shall exalt the Lord".

Σ


----------



## Joca

Scholiast said:


> Greetings
> 
> With all respect, _quaeque vita_ would be better, as _quisque_ is pronominal, _qui-_ _quae-_ _que_ adjectival.
> 
> But is "life" here the life of an individual sentient being, or life as vital part of creation? In the latter case, _omnis vita _[= all living things] _exaltet Dominum_, "All life shall exalt the Lord".
> 
> Σ


 That makes sense. *Vita* being feminine requires *quaeque*. _Mea culpa_.


----------

